

Twitter Fighting Pennsylvania Subpoena Seeking Names of 2 Tweeters - derekc
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/21/technology/21twitter.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
Jun8
As expected, Corbett says the subpoena is not because of the blunt criticism
of these two but in relation to the ongoing investigation about misusing state
funds, known as Bonusgate. I think there is no way Twitter can fight this off
since it's a criminal investigation, but it's good that they are at least
showing some effort.

The attorney's office alleges that casablancapa is Brett Cott, a former
Democratic legislative aide; however, Cott has already been convicted.

